# African pigmy hedgehog



## Nlamb22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi! Im natasha, im twelve, 13 in afew weeks. I havve been thinking fir a while now about getting an african pygmy hedgehog and i just wondered do u think they make good pets for children and if anyone has anyadvice or knows a breeder it would be great to know. 

Many thz. Tash x


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*aph*

in many ways they are great for kids but they sleep during the day and like to play when most will be sleeping I think you need to think what you want from your pet it will not come when you call it, you cant take it to the park with you,if you get a boy hog they do things at times your parent may have problems explain to you lol. to keep them friendly you need to handle them every day for about an hour a day feeding them is easy its mostly can biscuits and meal worms and such we have a forum which has many younger people on they might be able to tell you how they find having such a different pet its at pygmyhogsuk.co.uk good luck


----------



## Nlamb22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you. And haha my parenta dont need to explain that to me.  I have many reptilea so and a cat so i already have mealworms locust crickets, i know they meed a lot of handling but thats why i want one, to love it. 

Thx for ur reply 

Natasha


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

They make lovely pets, but there's an awful lot of research involved, their not the same as keeping a rodent. There are also a lot of hogs who prefer not to be handled, etc. 

Also, if you're keeping one in your bedroom - think carefully. They're ridiculously noisy at night!
:2thumb:


----------



## Nlamb22 (Aug 13, 2012)

thx for both your help!

ill consider those facts x

tash :mf_dribble:


----------



## lessthanthree (Mar 24, 2010)

Do a lot of research before you get one! I waited half a year probably more before I got one as they area fairly big commitment. 
Really do you research well as there are some conflicting views on minimum tank size, substrate, food etc.
They are SO noisy too- not a pet to keep near a room anyone is sleeping in- Mine we keep downstairs and it runs around and on it's "silent" wheel and we can still hear it upstairs!
Also have to clean it every day as he makes such a smelly mess when he is up all night pooping everywhere! He is such a little poop machine it's really gross!
They're cute and loveable but they require a lot of care and attention, personally I would suggest it made a better pet for someone 16+ because of the commitment and research involved, but if you have a parent willing to help you out and you have properly cared for reptiles before- and haven't just got bored of them and rehomed them or your parents are now looking after them, then it sure is a possibility!
They are a great, rewarding characters - before you buy check the reputability of a breeder and the characteristics of the hoggie, some can be very huffy and shy and not like handling. 
My hoggie hated anyone but me coming even near him, he'd huff and click and bite them and would ball up if my brother came in the room, but was happy to hang around with me for hours whilst I watched tv, often fell asleep in my lap whilst I worked. 
Hope any of that has helped in your decision! : victory:


----------



## Nlamb22 (Aug 13, 2012)

thx so much for all ur help x i know a reliable breeder, shes my mums friend...she has bred them for a long time haha and yes id keep mine a long way away..guess ill carry on researching now..: victory:


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*aph*

I think at times we over stress the research issue out there is so much conflicting info it just tends to put heads into a spin lol if your mums friend is a breeder go to her ask her to show you every thing I am not sure a hogs is "the best"pet you must ask yourself what do you want out of a pet if its to hold touch cuddle take out train then I would go for a rat....have you joined the pygmyhogs.co.uk forum yet?


----------



## lessthanthree (Mar 24, 2010)

If your mum's friend is a breeder then she is probably the best person for you to go talk to face to face about it .


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

DONT keep one in your bedroom.

being a reptile courier, i move hogs weekly, never realised how popular they were.

think is, i sleep in the truck overnight, and since weve been moving hogs, had much less sleep!!!!

they scrqtch about all night and sniff about....

other than that they arev lovely little things, and if your interested in gettting one give us a shout, i know several breeders, and a shop that has some at a very good price currently.

cheers
spence


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I agree, they really are noisy! If you get one, its not a bedroom pet :lol2:


----------



## Nlamb22 (Aug 13, 2012)

diamond royal said:


> DONT keep one in your bedroom.
> 
> being a reptile courier, i move hogs weekly, never realised how popular they were.
> 
> ...


thx so much, if i get 1 it probz wouldnt be till the summer holidays so i could spend more time with it but wen i am looking for one ill PM u if thats ok x thx i really appreciate this x.

tash x


----------

